# What is the best vehicle based game?



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 4, 2005)

What are some of the best action games you've ever played?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

The best Vehicle based game is Gran Turismo 3 on the PS2, which will soon be eclipsed by Gran Turismo 4.

The IL2/PF series are the best flight sims, and As far as war games go you cant really beat the Medal of Honour series. However, I have yet to play Call of Duty, that looks very good indeed... 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2005)

Call of Duty is better, much better. Blitzkrieg isn't an action game but a brilliant World War 2 game.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Call of Duty is going to the top of my wish list then, I was gonna buy it but chose a guitar instead.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 4, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Call of Duty is better, much better. Blitzkrieg isn't an action game but a brilliant World War 2 game.



CoD rocks it wipes the floor with moh , im hosting for my squad tonight


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

I loved the MOH series, still play it fairly often, but I have to admit it sin't as fun as it never changes and you know exactly where the Germans are after a while. I saw a commerical for Call of Duty. It looked incredible! I was thinking about picking that one up.

Going back a few years, I enjoyed the Lucas Arts "Their Finest Hour". It seems horribly dated today, but was cool for it's time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been a big MoH fan, as well. I _still_ haven't tried Call of Duty, even though I've been meaning to forever. 
I enjoyed the whole Half-Life series, and want to pick up Half-Life 2.
I liked Ghost Recon, Jedi Outcast, Rogue Spear, Raven Shield, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

I like the Metal Gear Solid games, MGS 3 this Summer...cant wait!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 4, 2005)

I like my MoH games, ((Though my computer doesn't seem to. It freezes when I play allied assault. )) and I love playing Return to Castle Wolfenstein.  I wanted to get IL-2 for X-mas, but I couldn't find it. 

But.. I still love Wolfenstein. :3


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

I played Doom, Doom II and heretic, enjoyed them. Of course, I think we all played those at one point or another. I even played Wolfenstein 3D. Quake and Quake 2 I played, but didn't enjoy as much. I played Diablo I alot and loved that one. I played MOH Allied Assault and then picked up the expansion pack with Bridgehead and Breakout. I recently picked up Pacific Assault, but don't have the horsepower on the Video card to support it. So I need to pick up a new video card so I can let you all know how it is. 

I do want to try Call of Duty though too!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Buy it from amazon.com 8) Its rather hard to find in the shops.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I like the Metal Gear Solid games, MGS 3 this Summer...cant wait!




Errr, mate...

That's out already!  


At least here it is, I might buy it if Gt4 takes too long to come out; I'll scrounge some money by then...


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 4, 2005)

Anybody ever heard of Descent?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

I remember the name. Was that the one where you are in the pod?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> I like my MoH games, ((Though my computer doesn't seem to. It freezes when I play allied assault. )) and I love playing Return to Castle Wolfenstein.  I wanted to get IL-2 for X-mas, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> But.. I still love Wolfenstein. :3




WOLFIE IS AWESOME!!!






Anywho, have you tried RTCW : Enemy Territory?

It plays a lot like the original RTCW, but the best part is the price...


*FREE.*


Get it here.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, I gotta look online for it. So I can get shots of Pips' plane. *evilsmirk*

And I've yet to install MoH Breakthrough on my computer. I've just been lazy. Same thing with Spearhead. 

I have a bunch of screenshots from the games. I don't know why, but I like taking screenshots of favourite levels. ((And I made use of some of them for my Gaia Online guild.. which isn't mine. I'm just a mod in it. ))


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Metal Gear Solid games, MGS 3 this Summer...cant wait!
> ...



Damn yanks getting stuff before us...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for that link! I'll go there when I go to my father's. ((I wish my computer could handle my games. It';s such an old computer. But it's still good.  )) I haven't tried that yet. ((Nor have I beaten Wolfenstein. D: ))


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, you get...


uhhh...


...

...


Morris Garages! (I'll be surprised if you don't know what I mean...)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

Breakthrough and Spearhead, that's right! Thanks for mentioning that Pips! I knew it didn't seem right when I wrote that!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 4, 2005)

No problem. I was wondering if I had missed an expansion when you had written that before.  

I also have Frontline for Gamecube.. *poster on the door falls* ... Not again.  *puts it back up* Anyway.. I have Frontline. I've owned that game.  The only reason I found out the Ho-229 existed was because of that. And I bought the Rising Sun game. I suck at it, to say the least.  Pacific war just isn't my thing..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Hey, you get...
> 
> 
> uhhh...
> ...



Morris Garages are just Rovers with more plastic nowadays...bloody MG...The MGB and C were amazing though 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm, this is true...


Well...


You get...


Lotus Espirit, one of my favorite supercars... (America is going to get the Elise, but not Espirit, though people have been importing them for ages, especially here in California...)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

The Lotus Esprit isnt made anymore, because the Renault 25 Gearboxes they used ran out. Damn shame.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn, no wonder they're making a replacement for it, as well as a midrange 2+2 model...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

The Lotus Exige is by far the best Lotus..


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

Breakthrough and Spearhead, that's right! Thanks for mentioning that Pips! I knew it didn't seem right when I wrote that!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 4, 2005)

Here are the best console action games I own... (I have Halo, but my Xbox died in August - poor old beast, me and my friend overheated it...)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeomanz what's your squad on CoD? I might have to kill you all 8) 
On Huntgen, my favourite map, as German - I don't even need a scoped rifle. Just sit back (in my little spot) and blast those poor little Yanks as they run to their death.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 5, 2005)

Hells Gazelles , theres only a few , you can join if you want , im hosting thursday , i should warn you , me and bunty dave are quite good  

though i'll bet you £20 you'll wipe the floor with us


----------



## plan_D (Jan 5, 2005)

I think I've seen one or two of them about. Your not one of those whining clans that cries when they got beaten? 

I remember long ago I was on Brecourt, as German, and this whole clan was American. It ended with me in that ruin in the middle of the field, surrounded - I shot three of them with my K-98...they threw a grenade in, I jumped out and shot another one while he was throwing before being slain myself. They got really annoyed and said I was cheating.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I remember the name. Was that the one where you are in the pod?



Something like that. Its a big Sci-Fi game with hordes of killer robots and huge conspiracies and stuff. You get to go around in mines in a fututistic fighter and blow up stuff.  A good way to relese anger


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 5, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I think I've seen one or two of them about.



were they called HG_....... ?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

I do remember that one Jug. One of my fellow co-workers at a previous job loved that game. I tried it, but it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 5, 2005)

Try Descent Freespace2. Its more of a conventional fighter game.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 5, 2005)

Ive never played any of the metal gear games. Whats the story behind them?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Here are the best console action games I own... (I have Halo, but my Xbox died in August - poor old beast, me and my friend overheated it...)



Ha! I have Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance, which has VR missions, skateborading and some other goodieds 8) And my GT3 Box is different.


Jug, the MGS series is very complicated and has a long storyline. Mybe someone else with more patience will explain


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeomanz said:


> Hells Gazelles , theres only a few , you can join if you want , im hosting thursday , i should warn you , me and bunty dave are quite good
> 
> though i'll bet you £20 you'll wipe the floor with us




I would join, but I'm on v1.5 and I don't have UO, though I might buy it if I don't get Metal Gear 3, as well as the Modest Mouse CD...


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone got Halo 2?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Nope but ive played it, load of rubbish if you ask me...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't actually played it, but I thought it looked kinda cool. What's wrong with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2005)

Futuristic games that you cant really compare to real life aint my thing...its frightfully repetetive as well, like the old one.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 7, 2005)

Man, you must be a realisim fanatic!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

I love realism, that's why I like Blitzkrieg - it's MORE realistic than most WW2 strategy games. Although I can find several flaws.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

The Jug Rules! said:


> Man, you must be a realisim fanatic!



Yup, sure am 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 7, 2005)

Sure, Mr. Unlimited Ammo...


Is your last name "Fake Gunnery?"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

Its a game, you cant expect these things to be completely accurate


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

yes you should............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

No game is like real life exactly, you ever played "Pole Position" on the old Atari?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I have.. Surprised u know what that is....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive plaed a wide range of games and consoles, some of the old stuff is great...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes it was....


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anybody remember a flight sim called F-18 Inteceptor? It was one of the very first flight sims and it was on the Commodore 64 Amiga. I thought it was the dogs bollocks at the time. My, how things have changed!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

The very best of 80's computer graphics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Whereas now its just bollocks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

I know I'm going to date myself here, but the Commodore 64 and the Amiga were 2 different machines. The screen shot there looks like an Amiga screen. They had great graphics. The 64 was okay, for what it was. But the sounds chip in the 64 was REALLY good for it's day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

I had a lot of fun with my 64. Like you say, it was a great machine in it's day.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

yup


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Funny thing is that most of the kids today couldnt get an old console like the Comm 64 running..... Theyd be lost...

Yes CC, I said MOST......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I sure don't miss that slow floppy drive. I remember having a fast load cartridge for it and the disk notcher so you could use both sides of the disk. I even installed a reset switch on mine. Ah, the good old days!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Why, what do you assume?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

If u cant figure that one out, maybe I was right......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

I was being sarcastic  Never mind...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

I knew that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Of course you did


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

you keep telling yourself that...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


>



Someone die?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, we all do eventually.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Funny you say that, I did! At least in the late Eighties from the tedium of waiting for games to load up.

Even earlier than the 64 there was a game for the ZX Spectrum called Spitfire Command - the game came on a cassette tape! I forget how long exactly, but I'm sure it took an hour to load. What did you get for your wait? Well, not much. It had absolutely no playability at all even then! 

Mind you, the fact that the ZX Speccy would crash more times than Evel Knieval meant there wasn't much game time anyway!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

wow you must be old


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm 25 mate, which would make me 'bout 9 or 10 then.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats 11 years older than me


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Fast reaching the time when there's no kudos in that fact!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

andway r u coming , ill be there in a min


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to have a ciggy first, and then I'll be on T.S


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

you faggot


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with a bit of lung cancer when it's at home!


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

dont cry to me when your dead with 3 kids and a pregnant girlfriend


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

You never know - he may be a lucky one who doesnt get lung cancer 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

yes im sure


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2005)

I have two Commodore C16 plus/4 and (AND) an Atari 520ST (520kb  ) They had some pretty nifty games on them.


----------



## cute corporal (Jan 10, 2005)

or just drink beer!
my favourite...
mwah xxx


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2005)

At least someone has sense.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 29, 2005)

My second computer was an old 286 playing Civilization. I used to have a book to read in the turn gaps. Still do even though I now have the latest Civlization III Conquests and am hoping to be able to get CIV IV when it comes out. Civilization now there was a classic strategy game. Basic core is the same in Civilization III, it is just that there is now 3D graphics etc. Hopefully improve the advisors and add transports both land and air to work better. But the 286 sometimes crashed during Civilization, which was frustrating. Anyone else, know Sid Meir's Civilization, the original?


----------

